# Message For Victor



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Victor,
In a few minutes, it will be July 14th here in New York. I wanted you to know that I remembered how very special July 13th, 2006 was for you, your family & everyone at Pigeon Talk.

I will always be grateful to God for granting our prayers for the safe return of your beloved Tooter.

Please give him a kiss from me.

Phyll


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Hear, Hear!!  Happy Tooter-Coming-Home Anniversary!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*SQUEAKS AND I WILL SECOND THAT !! HEAR HEAR*

THANKS, PHYLL, FOR THE REMINDER!!

LOVE, HUGS AND SCRITCHES

SHI & SQUEAKS


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

We all ROOTER FOR TOOTER! Yayy!

Larry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Tooter & Victor and family*

Happy Homecoming Anniversary!  



.....may there be many....many...more...forever...


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Well as a member of the Nosey Member Bunch (NMB) I felt that I had a duty to read the message for VICTOR....What most people don't know is that TOOTER was on a secret mission for the Nosey Member Bunch. His heroic deed will go down ih Pigeon History..........WELCOME HOME TOOTER, NMB SECRET AGENT..............GEORGE


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Tooter

Jax, Paddy and I would like to wish you a HAPPY HOMECOMING ANIVERSARY!

You are a bird in a million and we all love you  

Lindi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Phyll, how wonderful you remembered a date that is so important to all of us. 

Tooter, love, we are so happy to celebrate your homecoming anniversary. You're a special pigeon who lives with a special family.

HAPPY HOMECOMING ANNIVERSARY TOOTER


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Lucky Friday the 13th~!*

*Oh Phyll, BLESS YOUR KIND HEART!  

What would we do here without you!?

I was thinking a couple of days ago when I was watching the pigeons (and Tooter) in the flight pen and just thinking, the year is coming up soon. I intending to research the big day on the "Tooter Missing in Action" story, and here it is.

Thank you Phyll for remembering and bringing it to my attention!

I know now that Tooter has been back with us for over a year now after his 7 and a half month "mission".



And also thanks to the dear members who responded. *


PS : We have a new camera now, and will post a nice picture of our Tooter to finally officially close the "Tooter Missing in Action" sticky.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Larry_Cologne said:


> We all ROOTER FOR TOOTER! Yayy!
> 
> Larry


Double Ditto on that!!

fp


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

July 14th should be renamed Tooter Day. I wasn't on PT when Tooter went missing, but I read the story and know how distraught everyone was at Tooter's absence. I am so glad he returned and now has been home a year. It is definitely a day to celebrate. Hurrah for Tooter. Will be watching for the pictures Victor.

Margarret


----------



## Zaise (Jul 25, 2005)

Awe! How nice! DAD, WE SHOULD HAVE A PARTY!!!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Zaise said:


> Awe! How nice! DAD, WE SHOULD HAVE A PARTY!!!


Hi Debra, I don't know about "we", but after I came in too cool off, I read Phylls post and almost immediately went out and set the basin in the bottom of the flight pen and also showered the pigeons.They loved it, especialy on this hot day.

They all had EXTRA safflower seeds and plenty of raw unsalted party sunflower seeds.

If you come over Tuesday, well maybe we can have another "party"...hummmm, maybe I can get our new member pink 68112 to come with her squeaker too? (but squeaker will have to party in the isolation corner though for now.)

Hey,Tooter and his freinds already had *their* "party!"


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Phyll.....good work remembering this important day for Victor and family and Tooter.

Tooter coming home after so long away really was miraculous......

It's also great that we can offer Tooter's story as hope for people who come here looking for help or comfort over their own lost birds.

Victor, I'm sure this was a special anniversary for your whole family.

Linda


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Happy 1 year Tooter Home coming Anniversary

I remember that day when Victor and the family got back their beloved cute bird


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Here is one more with the boys in the flight pen. Tooter is at the right, coming in for a graceful landing.*


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*About the flight pen*

I never really had a chance to tell you how I came across this old dog kennel.

I was reading some posts on our area "Free cycle" group, and this kennel was being offered for free.

I sent the owner an e-mail and explained to him what I wanted the kennel for, and link to "Tooter missing in Action" as well.

I got a phone call the day after from Bev while I was at work, and was told that I "won" the kennel!

I picked it up with the help of "Hawmkaster" and his dad, and loaded this in my sons truck. I met the dad and his children...nice family too.

After cleaning it up, my son in laws, Bev and I put it together, and added chain link to the top of the kennel, as it had an open top. It was secured on well and tight in three sections, and then covered with a tarp.

The inside doorway is semi-enclosed with a fence barrier (hall) to keep the pigeons from following me out. It works great.

I started installing hardware cloth, but still have a lot of work to do, but it is a start.They are out in in only when someone is out monitoring it till it is determined to be completely safe. It is also locked.

I also will add metal mesh mosquito netting like their pigeon coop has, to keep the mosquito's and flies ( sparrows too) out as well. Soon ithe flight pen will be attached to the coop (can be partially seen at left in picture above) with their own access door.

The previous owner of the kennel is brining his two kids over to see the finished conversion, and see a demonstration soon.

The price for this, well I could not resist!

Now it is the pigeons Flight Pen. 

Well, time to let the gang get their fresh air and exercise.

Have a great day all!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That looks very nice Victor!! Good job...........EXCELLENT price.........LOL
I'm sure the birds are going to LOVE it.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Your flight pen is a wonderful example of creative recycle. Bet the pidges love love love it! 

Margarret


----------

